
Ask HN: Has any “stealth mode” become wildly successful? - rocky1138
Anecdotally, I tend to see &quot;stealth mode&quot; as a code smell for vapourware. Am I wrong? Is there data which supports the opposite view?<p>Traditionally, we are told not to fear letting people know about our idea and that &quot;if you have a good idea you&#x27;ll have to ram it down their throats.&quot;
======
Mz
I can't answer your actual question, but I can tell you that there are
situations where you can get an excess of the wrong kinds of attention and it
can be very problematic.

Perhaps calling it "stealth mode" is a bad tactic. But there is (or can be)
benefit to doing some of the legwork and not being too share-y (or not seeking
too much publicity) at a certain stage, especially if it is something you will
need to "cram down their throat."

Babies gestate in darkness. Sometimes, projects need to do so as well.

------
ShaneCurran
Gmail first launched in stealth mode, I'd consider that a success :)

------
pryelluw
Ive always felt that stealth mode is more about focusing on getting paying
customers over creating hype. There are many profitable businesses that go
unnoticed.

------
soneca
Not sure about stealth, but Slack started with a very discreet private beta.

------
shardinator
iPhone?

